# Mitros+ Owners: are you satisfied?



## jonathan7007 (Aug 19, 2014)

Comments on Amazon from the first months after release refer to overheat throttling and the success of the firmware upgrade in avoiding shutdown was 50-50 in the small number of comments offered. It occurs to me I should see if B&H have sold more... therefore might have more comments.

I have a Phottix three-Odin set and one Strato2 rcvr to round out the kit. I have used these for several different setups. I am considering buying one Mitros+ flash to stay on my camera during events at which I have placed flashes (maybe my Einsteins) at one or more remote perches. It is a biggish commitment ($400) but you could say the transceiver is valued at $150 alone.

Private by Design once made the point that this price rises to the same range as good deals on Canon 600 pieces. I agree but have the investment in the Odin kit and a 580EX and a 550EX. I also do interiors where there are needs for a less-bright light in a small room off the main area we are lighting. Optical slaves can be finicky. I like having a LOT of flexibility when working in unpredictable locations.

So, are these delivering the benefits Odin installed features should allow?

jonathan7007


----------



## pwp (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm interested in real-world feedback on the Mitros+ too. On paper it's a stunning piece of work. If it were not for the hyperactive overheat function feedback that is trickling in, I'd probably have three of them by now, great partners for my Odin kit (one transmitter & three receivers). 

The premature overheat kick-in can be a creativity-numbing crusher, as I have found with my Godox 360 which triggers its overheat function after just 10-12 HSS full power pops. Yet it will do 60-70 full power pops in regular mode, and then it's the battery overheat function that kicks in. _Grrrr_....

FlashHavoc isn't a bad place to keep track of non-mainstream flash hardware developments.
http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-mitros-with-built-in-ttl-radio-announced/

-pw


----------



## jonathan7007 (Aug 20, 2014)

good test on output level consistency from a Mitros+ compared to Canon 580EXII models -- posted just now (!-read our minds...) at Fred Miranda
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1313343/0#12530946

Very detailed.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Aug 20, 2014)

Conversation linked above (now in two threads) offers a lot of hands-on experience both from earlier this year and recent firmware affects. Jury's still out, I believe. See why I'd only buy ONE. (at least now): controller function OK once you understand ho it "thinks", response as a "receiving unit" for some of these commentators: not-so-consistent. But jury's still out (repeating myself.)


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 20, 2014)

I have 3 Mitros + flashes and I have not noticed any issues at all. I wasn't aware there was any kerfuffle out there, actually. 
I have never had a receiver not get a signal. Also, although I don't necessarily push the thing to the ragged edge, I don't have a problem with overheating either.

As for the price of the Phottix being somewhere near the once-in-a-blue-moon sale price one might catch on a 600, that is not so if you are purchasing a set of 3 of them. 

It is even less applicable to folks who, like the OP, already have a whole set of Phottix triggers and receivers, plus multiple flashes to go with them. Such a person would go from needing just one additional $399 flash unit to needing to ditch everything and buy 3 600's and a Canon transmitter.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Aug 21, 2014)

As the OP, I never got very excited by the Canon system because it seemed inflexible for me: events, sure, maybe, but then add commercial work on location: flexibility between systems is needed and I don't have clients here paying the margins for discrete kits all packed separately for different purposes. So mix-and-match to be able to do anything is my motto.

Scotty, thanks for the input. I might buy one.

The price struck me during this discussion as close to that of an Einstein head. That gave me pause. I usually don't run out of Einstein heads on location, but as an alternative for my next head: a Godoc 360 and a strato? Alternatively, because I usually use all this stuff on manual, a fifth Einstein head can be turned up and down with my Cyber Commander. (I fire the Einsteins with their dedicated trigger which is handier, holding the Cyber Commander in my hand for adjustment and sometimes flash metering.) That's very useful.

I have some thinking and comparing to do.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 21, 2014)

i have 2 mitros + they are great and well built personally i haven't had issues with them overheating but I have noticed they recycle slower than the 580 EXII flashes i also have having a mitros + on camera is great if you want to use ring flash via a roundflash as a nice fill and control external lights via the odin at the same time


----------



## Datfish (Sep 4, 2014)

jonathan7007 said:


> good test on output level consistency from a Mitros+ compared to Canon 580EXII models -- posted just now (!-read our minds...) at Fred Miranda
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1313343/0#12530946
> 
> Very detailed.



Phottix Support are now in loop and in contact with me via email. 
They are taking the issues highlighted in the Tests very seriously and undertaking further Technical testing to validate and rectify the problem. That will take some time no doubt.

See attached pdf file, _MITROS+ TEST RESULTS.pdf_, from original post.
For a complete summary of the findings AND and in the interests of not re-writing the detail here see;

_http://flashhavoc.com/forum/index.php?topic=72.0_

*I repeat........ "This is NOT A TRAIN CRASH.."*... and it can be easily compensated for by the user, once the user is aware *"....but it needs to be fixed by Phottix".*

Hopefully that will happen via firmware but that may take some time. They currently have some other pressing issues with the Nikon variant I suspect.

See *http://flashhavoc.com/forum/index.php?topic=72.msg386#msg386
* for ongoing updates of these tests with ne firmware as it is released


----------



## Datfish (Sep 23, 2014)

*MORE TEST RESULTS FOR MITROS+ for Canon
*

This time I tested the functionality/Accuracy of the Mitros+ FEC settings and the results are ATTACHED. 
These might be interesting AND disappointing for those who do a bit of Run and Gun OFF CAMERA TTL stuff ! ( Note: I said OFF Camera......Simple ON Camera is fine!)

In short; 

*1)The FEC function works reliably and accurately when using an external ODIN TCU and Odin RX to control a Canon 580 EXii Flash OFF CAMERA....ALL GOOD FOR THE EXTERNAL ODINS!

2) The FEC function on/for the Mitros+ appears to work fine when the Mitros+ is a simple single light ON CAMERA as evidenced by the histograms ( Simple ON Cam TTL results cannot be metered with a light meter as with the other tests because there is no pre-flash gap when used this way)

3) The FEC function of the Mitros+ when it is used as a TX ( with its own light OFF) to control a 580 exii on an external Odin RX OFF CAMERA ,only works reliably for the FEC range (-1 to -3) 

4)The FEC function of the Mitros + ONLY works reliably and reasonably accurately in the FEC range (-1 to -3) when it is being controlled by an ODIN External TCU in OFF CAMERA uses.

When using the Mitros + either with external or internal Odin RX and controlled via TCU, rule of thumb is currently allow for 1 stop more than you set it at, which is in line with the other findings where in manual mode , setting at 1/4 actually delivers 1/2 etc when using the Mitros+. (Look at the results to follow the logic) 

(Note I have not been able to test Mitros+ in TX controlling a Mitros+ in RX as I only have one Mitros+ and that's all I'm getting until these wrinkles get ironed out!)

These have also been sent to Phottix.

SUBSEQUENT TESTING HAS VERIFIED FEC TO WORK ACROSS ALL RANGES EXCEPT WHEN IN A TEST SETUP. When in a pure test environment the Flash does not receive any TTL metering information from the camera and defaults to Full power at 0 FEC. Therefore it has nothing left when set to +1 to +3. 09 ( See http://flashhavoc.com/forum/index.php?topic=72.msg386#msg386 for updated test detail)]



Again these results and the others I have listed all point to the Mitros+'s internal TX being in need of some changes in firmware I think. IT IS NOT QUITE THERE YET, WHEN IT COMES TO SOME OF THE FINER DETAILS. As a straight out flash it is fine but the RX/TX just aren't the same as the external Odins....YET!*


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for continuing these tests to inform all of us -- and keep Phottix working on the [firmware]development process. I will wait a bit to try one of their units.


----------



## Datfish (Sep 24, 2014)

jonathan7007 said:


> Thanks for continuing these tests to inform all of us -- and keep Phottix working on the [firmware]development process. I will wait a bit to try one of their units.


.

*The gun itself is fine and it works solidly as a Transmitter controlling Canon Flash Guns mounted on external Odin receivers, and/or as a standalone unit as all the tests indicate....
*It just has a few problems dealing with external Odin Receivers with Mitros+ units on them AND another Mitros+ in RX mode. 
In short , and at the moment , it only partially tolerates being controlled by an ODIN TCU

SO for the moment I am sticking to one unit , as I already have 2 x 580 ex ii's and 1 x 430 ex.

*What would I do IF I was ONLY NOW looking to get some triggers for those three lights , and IF I knew what I know now?*

I would be VERY TEMPTED to buy 1 X Mitros+ and 3 X Odin Receivers, and save some money on the Odin TCU. 
For my array of kit that works fine EXCEPT for the inability to use FEC across the full +3 To -3 range. So IT REALLY DEPENDS on how important that ability is to an individual. To me it is pretty important as FEC combined with TTL is a bit of an "easy to use half way house" between full manual flash and full TTL particularly when mixing groups of TTL and Manual lights.

BUT.........In the end I think I would Get the External ODIN TCU instead of the Mitros+...unless I was also looking for another light...then the decision would be harder....*MUCH HARDER* ??? 

* CHOICE 1-External TCU Setup with 4 Canon Lights * 
Another second hand 580/430 might cost $250, an Odin TCU and 2 Triggers $400, plus 2 more triggers $270 all adds up to *$920*.
HOWEVER everything works perfect AND has ability for all lights off camera.

*CHOICE 2- Internal Mitros+TX Setup Plus Existing 3 Canon Lights * 
Mitros + $400, 3x Odin Receivers $405 Adds to *$805 *
FEC not functioning properly and No ability to use 4 lights OFF Camera

*CHOICE 3-External Odin TCU Setup Plus 3 Existing Canon Lights and another Mitros or 3rd party TTL Gun* 
Would save at least $50 purchasing a vanilla Mitros instead of a second hand 580 EX ii, and perhaps more if you can pick up a second hand 550 or another third party TTL gun for even less(for canon)...so Lets say * $825-$850
*Benefits = same as Choice 1

My Money Votes for 1 or 3! ....,.*unless the Mitros+ Firmware gets updated to fix the current minor dysfunctions/annoyances*.... THEN IT IS 2 ....maybe! ....................It Depends


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2014)

That is insanity, your Choice 1 costs $920 plus the three flashes you have valued at $750 for a total of $1670. Four 600EX RT cost $1600 refurb, or $1800 new, throw in a YN E3 RT for $100 or save a little and get a ST E3 RT for $200 and you have 100% reliability, you are future proofed and your depreciation is practically zero.

I am all for cheap when it is cheap, and you cant beat the Chinese dumb radio triggers and manual flashes for cheap, but a couple of hundred dollars difference at these prices makes no sense to me.


----------



## Datfish (Sep 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> That is insanity, your Choice 1 costs $920 plus the three flashes you have valued at $750 for a total of $1670. Four 600EX RT cost $1600 refurb, or $1800 new, throw in a YN E3 RT for $100 or save a little and get a ST E3 RT for $200 and you have 100% reliability, you are future proofed and your depreciation is practically zero.
> 
> I am all for cheap when it is cheap, and you cant beat the Chinese dumb radio triggers and manual flashes for cheap, but a couple of hundred dollars difference at these prices makes no sense to me.



That my friend depends on whether you want to cash your existing kit and lock everything into Canon kit.....IF that is what you want then that is a good decision. I am quite happy with my old 580/430 guns, which I consider to be sunk cost. Your point however is valid, and I could cash them if I wished. 
Your point about being future proofed is true perhaps (?) as is the fact that your backward compatibility is zero! 

Now as to prices quoted !
Mine were bog standard B&H prices ....not super deals from XYZ Super deals on Ebay or refurb! 

Using Bog standard B&H Prices as at 24/09/2014, 4 X Canon EX RTs = $2196
Add an ST e3 RT @ $278
Total = $2474

So even If I cashed in the old Flash Guns for $750, the change over DIFFERENCE is about ($2474-$920-$750) $804.....and backward compatibility is zero....want another light? ....no choice other than another 600 ex rt @ whatever the market is? 

My Point...there are Deals on ALL Kit...not just Canon. (eg I got my Mitros+ for $350, and I bought my Odins cheaper than the prices quoted as well) You are comparing "Super Deal Canon" 600's to Standard Price Mitros/Odin!

As for a couple of Hundred dollars being no difference ...... ????? ..Based on the numbers above its a "little" more than that!...regardless ...........but even $200 matters for many....but the choice is personal. 
On that same topic the $100 saving using the "Cheap Chinese" YN E3 RT seems to be warranted in your eyes...its a bit more than a "dumb trigger or a manual flash"

And your statement......_ "and your depreciation is practically zero."... _I don't understand it? Why is it practically zero?....because you bought under the market and therefore think you have some sort of arbitrage position when you sell the kit?.......good luck with that!

My post was not a recommendation to anyone... nor did it attempt to assert anything other than what "I would do" given MY thinking and my existing kit.

In your view that makes me insane.... you are entitled to your opinion my friend...I don't contend that I understand the logic of that opinion, but you are entitled to it!


----------

